# Pb Livebox clé WEP



## Nico26 (9 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

Je dispose de 3 portables :

1 PC en Win XP
2 MAC en MacOs 10.4.6 (PPC) équipé chacun d'une carte WiFi ou Airport.

J'ai un problème au niveau de cryptage du signal. Mes 2 MAC sont incapables de se connecter à ma borne avec une clé WEP. J'ai à chaque fois un message d'erreur. 

J'ai essayé en mettant une clé WPA et là aucun problème. Malheureusement la carte WiFi de mon PC est assez ancienne et ne gère pas ce cryptage.

Je voulais savoir si c'était normal que les cartes Airport aient tant de mal à se connecter à un réseau par clé WEP. Et si il y avait une astuce que je ne connais pas  pour y remédier !

Merci d'avance.

Nicolas


----------



## Zyrol (9 Mars 2007)

As tu pens&#233; &#224; mettre la livebox en mode association lors de la premiere connexion ?


----------



## richard-deux (9 Mars 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> As tu pensé à mettre la livebox en mode association lors de la premiere connexion ?



J'y ai pensé aussi.  
Mais il dit 





> "Mes 2 MAC sont incapables de se connecter à ma borne avec une clé WEP. J'ai à chaque fois un message d'erreur. J'ai essayé en mettant une clé WPA et là aucun problème. "


 donc j'en déduis que l'association Mac/ Livebox a été faite puisqu'il arrive à se connecter via la clé WPA.


----------



## Zyrol (9 Mars 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> J'y ai pensé aussi.
> Mais il dit  donc j'en déduis que l'association Mac/ Livebox a été faite puisqu'il arrive à se connecter via la clé WPA.



désolé... j'ai lu trop vite...


----------



## hippo sulfite (9 Mars 2007)

Nico26 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je dispose de 3 portables :
> 
> ...



Bonjour, as tu essayé en mettant un $ devant ta clé WEP ?


----------



## Nico26 (9 Mars 2007)

Non j'ai pas essayé le $ devant la clé WEP.

Mais le problème c'est que je n'arrive même pas jusqu'à là ! Lorsque je choisi mon réseau WiFi il me met directement un message d'erreur => "Connexion impossible"

message que je n'ai pas en WPA.


----------



## elKBron (9 Mars 2007)

dans les param&#232;tres de ton r&#233;seau, tu as choisi wep hexadecimale ou ASCII ?


----------



## Nico26 (9 Mars 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> dans les paramètres de ton réseau, tu as choisi wep hexadecimale ou ASCII ?




Je trouve ça où ? sur la Livebox ou le MAC ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mars 2007)

Vire la demande de cl&#233; Wep sur la livebox. Ca ne sert &#224; rien, le mode association suffit &#224; te prot&#233;ger, et a d&#233;conne tout le temps.


----------



## elKBron (9 Mars 2007)

Nico26 a dit:


> Je trouve &#231;a o&#249; ? sur la Livebox ou le MAC ?


sur le mac.
d'abord tu vas dans les pref reseau > airport 
clique sur l'onglet Airport, et choisi dans "par defaut se connecter : aux r&#233;seaux pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s".
juste en dessous doit appara&#238;tre le SSID de ton r&#233;seau wifi (s il n apparait pas, tu peux l ajouter en cliquant sur le bouton "+"). tu cliques sur le ssid une fois puis sur le bouton modifier.
dans la nouvelle fenetre, au niveau "s&#233;curit&#233; sans fil", essaie de mettre cle WEP ASCII (c est ce que j ai chez moi) ou cl&#233; WEP hexad&#233;cimale et valide.
C est peut etre pas ca, mais ca vaut le coup de tester 

keep in touch

samantha edith : le cryptage est sur 40 ou 128 bits ? ca doit compter ca aussi


----------



## Nico26 (9 Mars 2007)

Merci bien pour toutes ces infos 

Je vais tester tout ça et je vous tiens au courant. Et si vraiment ça continue à déconner je crois que je vais investir dans une nouvelle carte WiFi pour PC !

Nicolas


----------

